# What brand of pigeon feed do you use?



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I know alot of members make there own feed and theres maybe are others that will maybe buy a 50 pound bag already mixed. Thats what I use to get back in the days.The 50lb with corn wheat peas and other stuff. Where im at in upstate New York there are no pigeon supply stores. Theres Petco Petsmart with that crack corn stuff. I would have to travel at least 70 miles for a real pigeon supply store. I would like to get the stuff I use to get.
Any names of pigeon feed or feed supply stores that you may know is very helpful.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A guy in our club sells Brown's pigeon feed, so that's what I buy.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Here in Lake Charles, Lafayette, La. we order Bandins feed from Ontario Canada,
for only 18.50 a bag. really good feed. of course you would have to get all the members
to start using this feed.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> A guy in our club sells Brown's pigeon feed, so that's what I buy.


We use this too


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My base is Excello breeder or Excello premium. From here I add a good variety of grains, Corn, Safflower, miller, milo and I also usually throw about 20% game bird mix. It has vitiamines, brewers yeast, and all kinds of goodies in pellet form. The game bird breeding mix has more grains than the Excello. 

I will also throw in a bag of something that I can find cheaper when that time arises. The only thing I would love to have access to is barley. I cut the feed down with milo, corn and millet, but would love to have a good source of barley. 

In other words, a variety is the key. Watch the protein and fat on the off season, one thing I am bad about, and bump the goodies up for the young birds and you are good. 

Racing is another matter. You will find hundreds of opinions here. 

Randy


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Lovelace said:


> Here in Lake Charles, Lafayette, La. we order Bandins feed from Ontario Canada,
> for only 18.50 a bag. really good feed. of course you would have to get all the members
> to start using this feed.



I think that is Baden feed out of Canada. I feed that and brown's or some local feeds.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I usually go to baden or moore's.. Both are really good food and tons of different mix's. It is a bit pricey but in the end its worth it.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Our club arranges for a tractor trailer delivery of Brown's pigeon food - as soon as they have a big enough order they order. I use the conditioner with corn. We usually get a delivery every three or four weeks. We get the grit from the same place so it makes life easy, except for the storage of a few 50 pound bags of feed and grit.- You might be able to google an Agway or Blue Seal store near you.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Most Hardware stores (any that carry wild seed) carry "Blue Seal" feeds, Or will order it for you. Also "Agway" has its own pigeon mix. I get 50# agway "pigeon maintainence" then add some wild seed, safflower, peanut hearts and sunflower hearts.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks all I now can see all the different options. This is very helpful. 
Like I always say. "Never hurt to ask"

This feed looks pretty good.
http://www.agway.com/catalog/bird/p...6603241_agway_breeding_pigeon_seed_50_lb.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fm browns but have to order it from southernstates......but purina usually have feed stores near any place here is a link to some near you, you would have to call and ask them to order some pigeon grain and or pellets for you.

http://www.purinamills.com/DealerLocator.aspx?SearchType=Z&ZipCode=10940


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> fm browns but have to order it from southernstates......but purina usually have feed stores near any place here is a link to some near you, you would have to call and ask them to order some pigeon grain and or pellets for you.
> 
> http://www.purinamills.com/DealerLocator.aspx?SearchType=Z&ZipCode=10940


The vet clinic I work for has a small pet supply attached and I use to buy my Kaytee and Purina products from our distributor. 
The distributor for the New England area discontinued carrying Kaytee and Purina. I had to go online to find a local distributor for NE. Closest distributor for these two lines was in Pennsylvania for this area 
I use to be able to get my Cockatoo's Kaytee "rainbow exact" chunky parrot food thru work - 20lbs for $21.99 (cost)
NOW I have to go to the local PETCO and get 4lbs for $19.99!!!!
In order to buy from that Penn. distributor, you have to have a large enough ($$) order to make it worth their while to deliver here in southern Maine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> The vet clinic I work for has a small pet supply attached and I use to buy my Kaytee and Purina products from our distributor.
> The distributor for the New England area discontinued carrying Kaytee and Purina. I had to go online to find a local distributor for NE. Closest distributor for these two lines was in Pennsylvania for this area
> I use to be able to get my Cockatoo's Kaytee "rainbow exact" chunky parrot food thru work - 20lbs for $21.99 (cost)
> NOW I have to go to the local PETCO and get 4lbs for $19.99!!!!
> In order to buy from that Penn. distributor, you have to have a large enough ($$) order to make it worth their while to deliver here in southern Maine.


not sure if you saw the link, but they are purina dealers...they sell purina and will order a customer purina pigeon grain and or pellets if they do not have it on hand. my feed from southern states happens to beable to get the feed from the warehouse and have it sent to the store, so I lucked out on the fm browns feed. but if it was some company they did not deal with then yes they would have to make an order in hundreds of pounds usually... that is what the clubs do and split the order amoung them.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Heritage Acres...

http://www.heritageacres.on.ca/pigeon_nutrition.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I use browns too , used to use agway but they all closed up here ,4 agway feedstores gone due to the economy.. its getting harder to find a good feedstore these days


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Heritage farm's out of Canada...I also throw in a little Meow mix, and that stuff that gerbils eat (just kiddin')


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I have access to Blue seal and Kaytee bay-mor pigeon feed. Both go for $30.00 for 50lbs.
I think im gonna go with the Kaytee.

Anybody here use Kaytee ?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Well I have access to Blue seal and Kaytee bay-mor pigeon feed. Both go for $30.00 for 50lbs.
> I think im gonna go with the Kaytee.
> 
> Anybody here use Kaytee ?


Thirty buck's for fifty pound's! I'm in the wrong bussiness. Do you have enough flyer's around you to start a co-op?
I've used Kaytee,good, clean feed. But a little too pricey in our neck of the wood's.I am not familiar with Blue seal.
If I buy a mix, I want all the grains I need. And I want it to flow throw my hand's...I even take spoonful and chew on it (don't tell anybody I do this). It's got to taste fresh, as apposed to rancid and sour, I think I've said enough!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> The vet clinic I work for has a small pet supply attached and I use to buy my Kaytee and Purgrain products from our distributor.
> The distributor for the New England area discontinued carrying Kaytee and Purina. I had to go online to find a local distributor for NE. Closest distributor for these two lines was in Pennsylvania for this area
> I use to be able to get my Cockatoo's Kaytee "rainbow exact" chunky parrot food thru work - 20lbs for $21.99 (cost)
> NOW I have to go to the local PETCO and get 4lbs for $19.99!!!!
> In order to buy from that Penn. distributor, you have to have a large enough ($$) order to make it worth their while to deliver here in southern Maine.


I'm in Massachusetts, and a bird supply store about 20 minutes from here sells 4 different kinds of Kaytee Pigeon feed, and I normally buy the Purgrain from a Rhode Island grainery about 30 min. from here. So I know they sell them in New England.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi- For my pigeons, (8) I use several brands, buying from a local small pet store and Petsmart.
Petsmart has cut back on how much bird seed they carry. I use Kay-T Dove mix, Morning Song No Waste Blend, Nutra Seed (fortified), Oatgroats and Purgrain in bulk when I can find it. I also try to get a mix with Spanish peanuts, as some of the birds love 'em.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Thirty buck's for fifty pound's! I'm in the wrong bussiness. Do you have enough flyer's around you to start a co-op?
> I've used Kaytee,good, clean feed. But a little too pricey in our neck of the wood's.I am not familiar with Blue seal.
> If I buy a mix, I want all the grains I need. And I want it to flow throw my hand's...I even take spoonful and chew on it (don't tell anybody I do this). It's got to taste fresh, as apposed to rancid and sour, I think I've said enough!


You read right 30 bucks. But I get the pellets for 12 bucks 50lbs. Not many flyers out here.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Thrashers pigeon mix, and it gets done locally at the mill in our town, what lucky duckling the pigeons are! for a fifty pound bag of feed it's 11.50 which is really good, the birds love it and it keeps um goi'n


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I'm in Massachusetts, and a bird supply store about 20 minutes from here sells 4 different kinds of Kaytee Pigeon feed, and I normally buy the Purina from a Rhode Island grainery about 30 min. from here. So I know they sell them in New England.


I buy Agway pigeon feed ($24.99 / 50lbs), half mile up the road.
What I was saying was, I use to buy thru work- at cost, until OUR distributor stopped carrying Kaytee products. The closest *"distributor"* that carries Kaytee products now, is in Pennsylvania. And they have a $500. minimum order to deliver here. We don't buy from that distributor, so I can't get Kaytee at cost anymore.
All the pet stores around here sell Kaytee (you have to special order pigeon feed - they only carry dove)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I buy Agway pigeon feed ($24.99 / 50lbs), half mile up the road.
> What I was saying was, I use to buy thru work- at cost, until OUR distributor stopped carrying Kaytee products. The closest *"distributor"* that carries Kaytee products now, is in Pennsylvania. And they have a $500. minimum order to deliver here. We don't buy from that distributor, so I can't get Kaytee at cost anymore.
> All the pet stores around here sell Kaytee (you have to special order pigeon feed - they only carry dove)


Will the pet stores special order it for you? They wouldn't do that around here.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Will the pet stores special order it for you? They wouldn't do that around here.


The pet stores won't, but feed and grain stores will. But what stinks is that I have to pay full price now. I use to be able to get my cockatoo food thru work (20 lbs for around 21.00) Now I have to get it at the pet store - *4 lbs* for 19.99! That's what's killing me!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

*4 lbs for 19.99! That's what's killing me!*

OMG thats horibble!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

yopigeonguy said:


> Quote:
> 
> *4 lbs for 19.99! That's what's killing me!*
> 
> OMG thats horibble!!!!


Your tellin me!!! I burn up everytime I go into petco to get it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> The pet stores won't, but feed and grain stores will. But what stinks is that I have to pay full price now. I use to be able to get my cockatoo food thru work (20 lbs for around 21.00) Now I have to get it at the pet store - *4 lbs* for 19.99! That's what's killing me!


That is a price difference. Nothing lasts forever I'm afraid.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Msfreebird said:


> Your tellin me!!! I burn up everytime I go into petco to get it


Don't go to Petco .. Petsmart is cheaper .. sometimes by a lot but usually by at least a little.

Terry


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Use Baden out of Canada for the first time in Youngbirds... they really excelled at 250m - 370m on this feed without any additional grains and it was easy to get the body weight on them for the longer ones ... I am looking forward to Old Birds on those 400m-500m to see if I can get the same kind of body weight on them with all that red corn !!

Baden Pigeon Mix,
Arizona Premium Racing Mix,
US Racing Mix,


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Don't go to Petco .. Petsmart is cheaper .. sometimes by a lot but usually by at least a little.
> 
> Terry


I wish I could, but don't have a Petsmart around here 
Only Petco and Pet Quarters. And Pet Quarters doesn't carry "Exact Rainbow Chunky Parrot" (pelleted diet), they only carry seed mixes for parrots.
She almost died on a seed diet, she ate a stem that was in the mix and preferated her intestine.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I use different things at different times. The one feed locally I can get my hands on is Puregrain : http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Currently I am working with my local Purina Dealer, and for the 2010 breeding season I am working with the pellets.

Nutriblend Green – Round, green pellet, 18 percent protein, a breeder pellet.


----------



## domo63 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Upstate NY*

I also live in upstate NY and use Browns. But i also go to tractor Supply and buy there pigeon feed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I use different things at different times. The one feed locally I can get my hands on is Puregrain : http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm
> 
> Currently I am working with my local Purina Dealer, and for the 2010 breeding season I am working with the pellets.
> 
> Nutriblend Green – Round, green pellet, 18 percent protein, a breeder pellet.


I used and can get the nutragreen purina pellet and think it is nice...if I raced it would give good controll over protein and carbos... but I don't so the expense of it does not make sense to my situation.....but I have used it and think it is great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah I can get pigeon grain mix for 18$ a 50lb bag but I prefer the 12$ pellets myself lol I go thru alot but if I only had 40 birds I would prolly go with the grains


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

domo63 said:


> I also live in upstate NY and use Browns. But i also go to tractor Supply and buy there pigeon feed.


Whats the name of the one you get from tractor supply and how much?
Also what grains are in it? thanks


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Darn our local Tractor supply discontinued pigeon feed , why i have no idea? I bought this feed on a regular basis, so i found another feed dealer that sells the green and the gold so I'm using this and so far seems great, the birds took to the round pellet instantly, the pellet does seem to have no weight to it at all like an air ball lol but I'm mixing it with others grains since i have several babies in the nest already (just my white birds) ,the racers should be coming very soon!


----------



## domo63 (Nov 17, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Whats the name of the one you get from tractor supply and how much?
> Also what grains are in it? thanks


Blue Seal $27.00 50lb bag. Red Milo,Flint Corn,Whole Wheat, Canadiam Peas,White Milo,Austrian Peas, Maple Peas,Vetch Seed,Whole Buckwheat and popcorn. I also feed the birds safflower and Peanunts. Crude Protein Min 13.0%, Crude Fat Min 2.0%, Crude Fiber Max 4.0%, Moistrue Max 13%. But i do like browns feed better.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

This is my opinion. Browns seem very good. I wish I could get my hands on it. But I have settle for what I have right now . But I will keep on searching.

I just want to say thanks to all the members. This post has helped me out so much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just found out that I can order Agways pigeon mix from them. Brown makes it. But the girl there said it was around $35. Too high.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Pigeon Feed*

I get my feed at jones seed 14% with corn and 17% without corn.

http://www.jones-seed.com/


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

domo63 said:


> Blue Seal $27.00 50lb bag. Red Milo,Flint Corn,Whole Wheat, Canadiam Peas,White Milo,Austrian Peas, Maple Peas,Vetch Seed,Whole Buckwheat and popcorn. I also feed the birds safflower and Peanunts. Crude Protein Min 13.0%, Crude Fat Min 2.0%, Crude Fiber Max 4.0%, Moistrue Max 13%. But i do like browns feed better.


Once I get rid of the feed I have I will look into that blue seal.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Just found out that I can order Agways pigeon mix from them. Brown makes it. But the girl there said it was around $35. Too high.


That's the one I get - Agway's. $24.99 /50# + tax. I didn't know Browns makes it 
Mine like Agway better than Blue Seal - and they won't even touch the pelleted food, I tried it to save money.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Everywhere I go they have the mix with crack corn. I have maybe seen 20 brands. Rough out here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The one we have been getting lately has no corn in it. But that's fine, as we take it out for the ferals and put popcorn in. 

Waynett, they gave me a printout of about 4 different kinds. Do you happen to know which one you get? Brown makes all of them. I wish I could actually SEE them all before making a decision.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> The one we have been getting lately has no corn in it. But that's fine, as we take it out for the ferals and put popcorn in.
> 
> Waynett, they gave me a printout of about 4 different kinds. Do you happen to know which one you get? Brown makes all of them. I wish I could actually SEE them all before making a decision.


Mine is "AGWAY Pigeon Maintenance" - *Manufactured for and Distributed By:* *Southern States Cooperative, Inc*. Goes on to say that *"Agway is a registered* *trademark of Southern States Cooperative"*

Ingredients- Graded American Pigeon Corn (whole), Milo, Wheat, Canadian Peas, Austrian Winter Peas, White Rice.
*I add wild seed mix, safflower, and peanut hearts to it.

So if this is manufactured by and for Agway - Anyone should be able to order it at ANY Agway dealer.

Also says "To find an Agway store near you visit www.agway.com "


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I dont know what kind of grain we use for our racers, all i know there is a pigeon on the bag and its made in Nebraska LOL....this year and last year the only 2 years we have been breeding we have been using the Nutiblend Green and Gold made by Purina....birds seem to really like it, we thought the breeders would not like it after switching from grain to pellet but no problems as of yet....its also nice too since you now dont have to give the breeders grit when they are eating the Purina Green and Gold. The breeders so far have kicked out some beautiful babys while on it.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Now that it is breeding season, I purchase a grain mixture that is 17% protein.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

JRNY said:


> I know alot of members make there own feed and theres maybe are others that will maybe buy a 50 pound bag already mixed. Thats what I use to get back in the days.The 50lb with corn wheat peas and other stuff. Where im at in upstate New York there are no pigeon supply stores. Theres Petco Petsmart with that crack corn stuff. I would have to travel at least 70 miles for a real pigeon supply store. I would like to get the stuff I use to get.
> Any names of pigeon feed or feed supply stores that you may know is very helpful.


 I made a video to show my bag of feed and what it looks like. As you might imagaine, I got a new toy for Christmas, a Camcorder. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvIe3LUwiiI

and part II

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC4Ee0PQ9rw

You need to find a Purina Mills dealer near you. Here is a link to find your local dealer. http://www.purinamills.com/


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I enjoyed the videos Warren, I will be trying the green and gold this year myself.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren

Is that the only food you use or is it a supplement with real grains? Also do you feed grit with the pellets, or is it also mixed into the feed? I did try a bag of the pellets and the birds did not take to them right away. 

Randy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Wingsonfire said:


> I enjoyed the videos Warren, I will be trying the green and gold this year myself.


Thank you. I got 16 emails saying the same thing. If I would have known that I would have gotten a respnse such as this, I would have arranged with Purina Mills to pay for my endorsement.....

Good Luck !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Warren
> 
> Is that the only food you use or is it a supplement with real grains? Also do you feed grit with the pellets, or is it also mixed into the feed? I did try a bag of the pellets and the birds did not take to them right away.
> 
> Randy


Feed 100% pellets is what the maker suggests. Grit is not necessary, and you can cut back, or avoid altogether, many of the various mineral and vitimin supplements. More of some stuff, is not always better. There may be an adjustment period. Much like a cat or dog. Don't lose heart, or fret over it too much. Just like a kid with peas on his plate, you can teach them to eat what they need, and not what they may want. As fanciers, we tend to be overly protective, give it some time, they will come around. I still offer grit, because some habits are just too hard to break.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice videos and info Warren. Will look into it. Also tell Purina To give you at least a years supply for the indorsement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I made a video to show my bag of feed and what it looks like. As you might imagaine, I got a new toy for Christmas, a Camcorder.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvIe3LUwiiI
> 
> ...


 a little off this topic on this thread but I just have to ask ? Warren in watching your video of the Witpen 568 NL 04 bird you are breeding from, I see that this bird has white flights , you once mentioned how white feathers dont hold up as well for racing as birds with feathers with pigment , do you feel the same with colored birds with white flights and if so why would you breed a bird with white flights in your program ?? is there a difference in a bird with just white flights as opposed to a bird that is all white ?? thanks for any response you can share 

p.s. love that bird by the way


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

LokotaLoft said:


> a little off this topic on this thread but I just have to ask ? Warren in watching your video of the Witpen 568 NL 04 bird you are breeding from, I see that this bird has white flights , you once mentioned how white feathers dont hold up as well for racing as birds with feathers with pigment , do you feel the same with colored birds with white flights and if so why would you breed a bird with white flights in your program ?? is there a difference in a bird with just white flights as opposed to a bird that is all white ?? thanks for any response you can share
> 
> p.s. love that bird by the way


Oh gee....what am I to say....if a white flighted pigeon produces winners out of turn ?

I may not desire a lot of white or light colored flights, but what am I to do if a Champion Breeder processes such traits ?

I think the answer is, I select from future winners which are dark flights to carry on the family line.  Not going to let a Champion's color, stop me from moving the colony forward. At the end of the day, if the race champion, like my 2007 1st place winner at the Flamingo International Classic, happens to own some white flights, I'm going to pair him to hens with some darker colors.

I currently do not have any 2010 pairs which mate white flights to white flights. So I think that addresses how I deal with white flights. Not going to discard a great racer or breeder because of their color. If there are faults, I will attempt to correct them with my pairings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Oh gee....what am I to say....if a white flighted pigeon produces winners out of turn ?
> 
> I may not desire a lot of white or light colored flights, but what am I to do if a Champion Breeder processes such traits ?
> 
> ...


lol so it all comes down to results Im guessing in the end, color or no color  its a beautiful bird ,its nice to see that white flights dont stop you from creating another perfect pigeon reguardless of how you previouly felt about their feather quality


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

LokotaLoft said:


> lol so it all comes down to results Im guessing in the end, color or no color  its a beautiful bird ,its nice to see that white flights dont stop you from creating another perfect pigeon reguardless of how you previouly felt about their feather quality


Don't let your theories or ideas, get in the way of producing some major winners. The perfect bird has yet to be hatched. If all my future wiinners happen to have all white flights, then perhaps I will learn to live with them. At the end of the day, it is the results, and the winners, which will determine the future direction of our breeding here, and not biased ideas.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

"The perfect bird has yet to be hatched."

Ha Ha. Go to ipigeon.com or most of the other auction sites and you will find many descriptions that start out with words like this:

"this pigeon is perfect in every way. Great racer, great breeder, great to hold in the hand. Great eyesign, great soft and strong feathers. Perfect apple body. The perfect pigeon".

Ha Ha. If I have read it once, I have read it a hundred times. 

The sellers must have a loft full of perfect pigeons, to be selling one so "perfect", for 150 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> "The perfect bird has yet to be hatched."
> 
> Ha Ha. Go to ipigeon.com or most of the other auction sites and you will find many descriptions that start out with words like this:
> 
> ...


sorry I should have worded it better  the way I ment it to come across was in his quest for the perfect pigeon like his favorites the Ludos


----------

